# NYC Marathon 2019



## macca666

So I've arrived in New York yesterday running my first marathon on Sunday at the age of 45 due to personal circumstances which spurred me on to do something.

Never ran before this but might as well jump in at the deep end.....

Think my training has went well but now bricking it with last minute nerves :lol:

Any last minute advice from anyone on here who's done similar?


----------



## Andyblue

No, but Rogers popping round to your house and nicking all your detailing gear mate  



Seriously though, all the best, try and enjoy it and soak up the atmosphere, good luck :thumb:  :thumb:


----------



## Marve

I'm running my first marathon in February next year in Seville at the age of 40. I have run a few halves before but this will be my first marathon. I'll be interested to hear your thoughts afterwards but the best thing I have heard a few times now is to have in your mind that 20 miles is the halfway marker. As in those last 6 miles are as hard as the first 20. 

If you're training has gone well, just try and distract yourself and stay calm without thinking about it too much until you get to the start line. Whatever fears you have will all disappear the moment you cross the start line. Just try your best to stick to your game plan, I think the most important thing is to just complete your first one successfully. Don't get too hung up if your time gets away from you.

What time are you aiming for?


----------



## macca666

Andyblue said:


> No, but Rogers popping round to your house and nicking all your detailing gear mate
> 
> Seriously though, all the best, try and enjoy it and soak up the atmosphere, good luck :thumb: :thumb:


Cheers mate:lol:

Rojers knows we share and share alike at least I've got my garage key back from him now so i need to be there.......but I take his gear as well so we're all good :thumb:

I am excited just bricking it as well but I'll enjoy it...


----------



## macca666

Marve said:


> I'm running my first marathon in February next year in Seville at the age of 40. I have run a few halves before but this will be my first marathon. I'll be interested to hear your thoughts afterwards but the best thing I have heard a few times now is to have in your mind that 20 miles is the halfway marker. As in those last 6 miles are as hard as the first 20.
> 
> If you're training has gone well, just try and distract yourself and stay calm without thinking about it too much until you get to the start line. Whatever fears you have will all disappear the moment you cross the start line. Just try your best to stick to your game plan, I think the most important thing is to just complete your first one successfully. Don't get too hung up if your time gets away from you.
> 
> What time are you aiming for?


Cheers mate did a couple of halves this year in training so hit 1hr 51

I'll actually be happy to complete I was aiming for around a 10 minute mile or less so around 4 to 4hr 20 but i think NY can he a tough one plus I reckon I'll take a few pics on route so anything below 5 and I reckon I'm good.

Ill certainly let you know how I get on if I survive it :thumb:


----------



## Darlofan

Did my first marathon 3weeks ago. Training wasn't best this year due to injuries. Training times I was looking at 5hrs. Set off and about 5miles in I saw one of the pacers in front. Caught them and it was 4hr30 pacer, ran with him feeling really good until 17miles. Then my legs just said sod this and I struggled like i never have before. Didn't get another full mile without walking after that!!
Ended up at 5hr 4mins which would have been ok beforehand. So my advice would be, take it easy, don't go out too fast. Enjoy it as well, I loved it till mile17 then spent 9miles swearing I'd stick to half marathons from then on.
I found out since I'd pulled my IT band and strained ligaments in right foot and shouldn't have run. I knew about the ligaments before but was running for hospice that cared for my dad so would have run with 2 broken legs!!

Oh yeah, I'm desperate to get back to running and looking for marathons to do next year😂 Jealous of you now.


----------



## macca666

Darlofan said:


> Did my first marathon 3weeks ago. Training wasn't best this year due to injuries. Training times I was looking at 5hrs. Set off and about 5miles in I saw one of the pacers in front. Caught them and it was 4hr30 pacer, ran with him feeling really good until 17miles. Then my legs just said sod this and I struggled like i never have before. Didn't get another full mile without walking after that!!
> Ended up at 5hr 4mins which would have been ok beforehand. So my advice would be, take it easy, don't go out too fast. Enjoy it as well, I loved it till mile17 then spent 9miles swearing I'd stick to half marathons from then on.
> I found out since I'd pulled my IT band and strained ligaments in right foot and shouldn't have run. I knew about the ligaments before but was running for hospice that cared for my dad so would have run with 2 broken legs!!
> 
> Oh yeah, I'm desperate to get back to running and looking for marathons to do next year&#55357;&#56834; Jealous of you now.


Well done mate as I said think I'll be happy to finish.

I'm running for macmillan cancer and BHF as my mum died last year from cancer and my brother took a major heart attack 6 weeks later but thankfully he's still with us and doing well so i get what you're saying bout running and finishing.

I've been running about 20 mile in training at around the 9 mile a minute so would be just under 4 but I know i can't last that for the 26 so I'll pace myself around the 10 and hopefully do ok.

In fairness as long as the sweeper bus doesnt have to pick me up I'll be happy :thumb:


----------



## DLGWRX02

Been following your progress on insta, hats off to you buddy and big respect. I couldn’t do, i I’d have trouble running to the bottom of the street. Good luck, and remember to enjoy yourself.


----------



## macca666

DLGWRX02 said:


> Been following your progress on insta, hats off to you buddy and big respect. I couldn't do, i I'd have trouble running to the bottom of the street. Good luck, and remember to enjoy yourself.


Thanks mate. I was like that at the beginning of the year and if I'm honest not really sure how I've managed to get here :lol::lol:


----------



## danwel

I keep toying with a Marathon but the furthest i have ever ran is 20km. I would like to do the NYC marathon too but thinking of starting with a half first and see how i go


----------



## macca666

danwel said:


> I keep toying with a Marathon but the furthest i have ever ran is 20km. I would like to do the NYC marathon too but thinking of starting with a half first and see how i go


It was just personal circumstances for me mate that made me enter I'd never really ran before.

I was in NY in 2008 and watched the marathon and the atmosphere was amazing . I reckon I'll only ever do it once so thought I'd go out in style :lol:

20k is a decent distance so I reckon you'd manage a marathon with trainung.

I'll let you know though in the next couple of days if I'd recommend it :doublesho:doublesho


----------



## t1mmy

You’ll be fine. Honestly don’t worry about it, you’ve put all the hard work into training and the race is your time to enjoy it. 

If it’s anything like London the crowds will be insane all the way round.


----------



## rojer386

macca666 said:


> Cheers mate:lol:
> 
> Rojers knows we share and share alike at least I've got my garage key back from him now so i need to be there.......but I take his gear as well so we're all good :thumb:
> 
> I am excited just bricking it as well but I'll enjoy it...


Why I ever gave you that back I don't know!

Enjoy it mate. You'll do just fine.


----------



## macca666

rojer386 said:


> Why I ever gave you that back I don't know!
> 
> Enjoy it mate. You'll do just fine.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## danwel

macca666 said:


> It was just personal circumstances for me mate that made me enter I'd never really ran before.
> 
> I was in NY in 2008 and watched the marathon and the atmosphere was amazing . I reckon I'll only ever do it once so thought I'd go out in style :lol:
> 
> 20k is a decent distance so I reckon you'd manage a marathon with trainung.
> 
> I'll let you know though in the next couple of days if I'd recommend it :doublesho:doublesho


Yeah i understand. That's my theory too, do it once and do it in style lol


----------



## jenks

Best of luck Macca, I'm not a joggist but a cyclist and like you due to personal circumstances I did a 100 mile charity ride. Start steady, enjoy the event and finish strongly.


----------



## Mad Ad

Only just read your post, I wish you all the best, I am a keen runner (no long distance, short quick 5k - 10k runs) when I first started I was doing 5k in about 30mins but 5k now is between 18-19mins.

What will really keep you going will be the atmosphere, as you run take in all the things you can, the people the views this will keep you going a lot. Also the reason you are doing this great thing can really motivate you and push through to get to the end. When you finish hydrate as soon as you can with something like Gatorade or electrolyte drink. Stretch the muscles and anything that is sore or tight. Eat a small meal that contains a 4 to 1 ratio of carbohydrates to protein, Take an ice bath.

I fully respect anyone that takes on a challenge like this, I tip my hat to you sir. Good luck Macca666 and enjoy it.


----------



## CharliesTTS

Good luck! :thumb:


----------



## t1mmy

How did you get on?


----------



## macca666

t1mmy said:


> How did you get on?


So i finished :lol:

4:48 was my official time so a bit slower than i initially thought but toilet breaks and selfies/photo stops wouldn't have helped as I just wanted to experience it ....

I'm really happy and proud that I managed to complete it given I've never really ran prior to this so my time wasn't overly relevant for me :thumb:


----------



## Darlofan

macca666 said:


> So i finished :lol:
> 
> 4:48 was my official time so a bit slower than i initially thought but toilet breaks and selfies/photo stops wouldn't have helped as I just wanted to experience it ....
> 
> I'm really happy and proud that I managed to complete it given I've never really ran prior to this so my time wasn't overly relevant for me :thumb:


Well done, great work and you'll never forget the experience. Now to plan the next one😉


----------



## Peter77

Well done Macca. Should be very proud of yourself


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bristle Hound

Congrats Macca. Well done buddy :thumb:


----------



## jenks

Well done Macca


----------



## tommyboy

Huge congratulations. I am thinking of doing this next year, any tips for getting an entry, accommodation etc?
Thanks,
Tom


----------



## Darlofan

Forgot to ask, how are you feeling? Managing stairs ok? Walking like John Wayne?


----------



## rojer386

Ive been texting him today and he managed to leave the hotel for food and no doubt a beer or three.

Great Effort Macca, well done.


----------



## Andyblue

Well done mate :thumb:

Fantastic effort


----------



## BrummyPete

Well done mate should be proud of that amazing achievement 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## macca666

Darlofan said:


> Forgot to ask, how are you feeling? Managing stairs ok? Walking like John Wayne?


Surprisingly not too bad today but its a right laugh wandering about watching all the folk walking as if they've **** themselves :lol: including me.......


----------



## macca666

tommyboy said:


> Huge congratulations. I am thinking of doing this next year, any tips for getting an entry, accommodation etc?
> Thanks,
> Tom


Unless you're a competitive runner and qualify entry is costly!

You can either do it as a charity entry where you're required to raise a minimum amount which I think is about 2k or book through a tour company which is what I did.

I used Sports Tours International as it was an approved operator. You can either book flights plus guaranteed entry, hotel accommodation plus guaranteed entry or flights and hotel with guaranteed entry. Obviously what you book will dictate the cost.

Its the 50th anniversary next year of the NYC marathon so should be well worth doing :thumb:


----------

